# Curious on your thoughts about a problem with a local store...



## baybound1526 (Jan 9, 2009)

Weekender#1 said:


> Well I am not in the archery business but I am in the consumer package goods business. If you all think a store is making 10% or less on a $1,000.00 sale you are whacky. A retail store makes 40 -50% on a sale, you can not keep the doors open working on much less, my gosh insurance, inventory and paying the help would take it all and more. Not that a store is gouging you but they have to make money to eat also. A big box store will work on smaller margins but that guy that will help you out on the day before opening day, or give you something off the shelf. You bought supplies from the store not stock of the business. The mom and pop stores are going away due to lack of profit. And what is killen them is people moaning oh this broke I want a free replacement. I know a guy that shot a crossbow without a bolt in it the bow broke in half, really. He wanted a free one from the small shop that day, the shop called the MFG and they wanted to see the bow before anything was given, he was denied. Now he went to a big box store bought a new x bow and bad mouths the shop all day long. What a piece of work.


Agreed you should of had the arrows replaced.

Disagree Weekender, Larger products such as guns/bows only get marked up around 15% its the small products such as accessories that are mark up a little bit more than that.

Before people go and bad mouth a shop or whether is is a small outfit or a larger chain they have to realize the shop doesnt make the product its the mfg. In this case you were treated poorly! The least he could of done was called the rep for you and had something worked out, this way he didnt lose you as a customer and he covered is own @$$.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

A shop doesn't make the 50% that weekender has said! Manager of a gun shop for years the spread is only 25% retail to wholesale, from the mfg, if you buy from a wholesaler it is only 20%. To compete we took a 5% markdown on each new gun, making the spread only 20% that is gross net profit! Jewelry is a 1000% markup funiture is between a 400-600% markup but have the poor archery shop try to make 25-30% and we have people saying we are robbing them blind. The owner of that shop was wrong in not giving you two new arrows. As small as I am, I would have and contacted my rep or the mfg. It hurts if the mfg doesn't help but a lot of times they do not. I have some that tell me to take care of the customer first and then let us know how we can help! I have had people come in and say "this broke and I don't know why"! They do know why, and most of us that have been into archery for any length of time knows why it happened, but I treat them with respect and do the best I can in helping. I have found that 99.9% of my customers are very truthful.


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

baybound1526 said:


> Agreed you should of had the arrows replaced.
> 
> Disagree Weekender, Larger products such as guns/bows only get marked up around 15% its the small products such as accessories that are mark up a little bit more than that.
> 
> Before people go and bad mouth a shop or whether is is a small outfit or a larger chain they have to realize the shop doesnt make the product its the mfg. In this case you were treated poorly! The least he could of done was called the rep for you and had something worked out, this way he didnt lose you as a customer and he covered is own @$$.


Well I'll disagree with you on the markup as well. You mention "larger products" when what I think you mean is more expensive products with more expensive parts. Considering the prices of metals, the quality of barrels/triggers etc. plus liability and advertising, then yes guns are sold wholesale to dealers and marked up very little compared to other items. Often only 15-30% depending on the manufacturer and MSRP/MAP.

Bows on the other hand are WAY more than the 10% mentioned earlier. New year bows are closer to 40-50%. Year old bows go down dramatically, so these clearance prices are a lot closer to wholesale price, but when you walk into a store and drop $1100 on a brand new Z7 or Maxxis the day it comes out, the shop sure as hell didn't pay $1000 for it.


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

coachwandel said:


> Hopefully the Karma will get this guy....


No doubt it will. That guy made a huge mistake. Any cabelas, basspro, etc. would have told you to go grab another arrow and make the exchange. That shop owner does not make a good business person. 

Yes it sounds like he has an ego problem. I have quit shopping at particular stores for a whole lot less than that. There is a particular gas station, that I stopped going to because they got nasty and acted like it was a huge deal to print me a gas receipt. I let it slide one time. Then after work I went in there to buy some frozen food The lady rung me up without scanning the items. She was going by memory on the prices I suppose. Seemed a little expensive. I went to my car and added up the prices, and told her she overcharged me like 2x. I had a few cheap frozen pizzas, maybe a couple tv dinners, etc. She sharged me 30$ I added it to be like 15$ I went back in and said I think you overcharged me. She got all snippy and rolled her eyes. "well I guess I can re ring you up I you really think so" This time she actually scanned the stuff and of course I was right. I payed 15$ extra She didn't even say sorry.
This was in early summer Luckily. I spent every morning 40-50$ at another gas station(I have to buy drinks for 3 people and gas to go 100+ mile per day). They are 1 mile farther, and It kind of sucks to drive the extra distance, but well worth it. At the new gas station they happily provide me with the receipt before I have to ask. They smile and are nice when I go in. I payed for cases of water and ice a couple times and forgot to grab them. When I told them, they said go ahead and grab it, and grab an extra for being such a great customer.  Seems stupid but small things can mean huge money in the long term for businesses. This "new" gas station gained over 3000+$ bucks from me throughout the summer by simply being polite. 
Sorry for the huge rant, just trying to say a 15$ arrow is not worth a bad reputation spread amongst the potential/existing customers.


----------



## baybound1526 (Jan 9, 2009)

redwingsdude said:


> Well I'll disagree with you on the markup as well. You mention "larger products" when what I think you mean is more expensive products with more expensive parts. Considering the prices of metals, the quality of barrels/triggers etc. plus liability and advertising, then yes guns are sold wholesale to dealers and marked up very little compared to other items. Often only 15-30% depending on the manufacturer and MSRP/MAP.
> 
> Bows on the other hand are WAY more than the 10% mentioned earlier. New year bows are closer to 40-50%. Year old bows go down dramatically, so these clearance prices are a lot closer to wholesale price, but when you walk into a store and drop $1100 on a brand new Z7 or Maxxis the day it comes out, the shop sure as hell didn't pay $1000 for it.


 
Thats fine disagree with me...i never said they were marked up 10%...i will assure you guns are 15%+/- and bows are 25%-/+, but hey what would i know i only sell it...


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Plain and simple poor decision by the owner.

Professional would of taken the arrow and at "least" said. "Let me do the leg work and run these past the GT rep and see if they will warranty. In the mean time i can sell you some more arrows at my cost. Mark up on accessories in generally 25 to 40%. Bows and larger items mark up is approx 20 to 25%.

Store owner is a middle man for a product and he personalized it for whatever reason. "He" should have been just as upset as you and contacted GT about sending him a poor product to sell to his valued customer.

Plain and simple you were not asking for anything more than what....$10-15 worth of product. I would bet he is given more than that in swag from GT yearly.

I support learning to build your own arrow; or for a shop Bay Archery in Bay City.


----------

